# Projector or Flat screen?



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

I am looking to upgrade from my 25" tube and i was wondering what would be better a projector or a hd flatscreen. The most noticeable advantage i can see to getting a flat screen is that i can get one for less than most 3o inch or bigger flat screens and i can adjust the size of the projector. Can anyone shed some light as to how long each lasts and what the down falls of each are?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If you're looking at something 30" or so - flat screen. I'm typing this on a 26" LCD that I like very much. Its an Olevia that I picked up at Target for about $400. One of our other members gave Visio good reviews - available at Costco.

By projector are you referring to a rear projection DLP set or a front projector? I don't think you'll find rear projector DLP's below about 46" though I could be wrong. Most are much larger - 55 - 75". I have an older Samsung DLP that is very good. It's not been without its faults and its been to service a few times. But it was second generation so I expected as much. 

Front projectors are for home theaters in the 100's of inch range. 

Look HERE for some ideas.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If you're looking at DLP sets, there are only two manufacturers these days. Samsung and Mitsubishi. Like yustr, I don't think they come any smaller than a 50". Light engines have to be replaced from time to time. Front projectors have to have the lamp replaced as well.


----------



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

im looking for a front projector i was just making a comment that i could find one for about $5-600 where as the last time i looked a 32" flat screen was up to 1k and i dont really want something that small


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If you're looking for a decent front projector system expect to spend in the $3000 - $5000 range - from the little research I've done. Plus add another grand for a screen.


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

I really enjoy the plasma I got the picture is beautiful when watching blu-ray movies, I the only drawback is the burn in, which shouldn't be a problem. Its a 65'' panasonic wall mount and I think it cost around 5grand


----------

